# Canon W-E1 Wi-Fi Adapter DISABLES Tethering



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2017)

As a public service announcement, I have learned that the Canon W-E1 Wi-Fi Adapter *disables* tethering via USB. Canon EOS Utility, Lightroom, Android DSLRController via USB OTG, etc. are all disabled as long as the W-E1 is in the camera.

I found this out after _stupidly _thinking it was Windows, a bad cable, and many other things. WHY??? Canon did this, I don't know, but hopefully this saves at least one other person from beating their head against the wall like an idiot.


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 1, 2017)

W-E1 also disables USB3 download of images. Just FYI. I agree that this is a very annoying und unnecessary limitation.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 1, 2017)

There is probably a technical reason, but if its just someone's idea of a good thing, it isn't. I think this is the 2nd post about this.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm sure that there's probably a logical reason given that they have hacked the camera to do something it wasn't originally designed to do, but:

CANON SHOULD HAVE DOCUMENTED IT!!! 

Yes, I'm shouting on the Internet  

The word "USB" isn't even in the manual, which I just downloaded, but they do mention it under "Troubleshooting". I think it might have been just a tad more helpful to put it up front as a big bold notice...


----------



## LDS (Apr 3, 2017)

mackguyver said:


> CANON SHOULD HAVE DOCUMENTED IT!!!



It did. Look at page 16 

Although IMHO Canon manuals are not very well laid out, and thereby not "easy" to read quickly.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 3, 2017)

Yep, under 'Basic Operation and Settings', it might be frustrating but it is well documented.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2017)

Ha ha, you guys assume that I read the manual 

I am pretty happy with it, otherwise, and with the Canon app, the previews are pretty quick. The DSLRController takes quite a while, though, but has so many other features.


----------



## scubaraven (Sep 14, 2017)

Without starting another thread, I thought I would ask this one here. Sorry if this has already been answered, as I am sure it has being that it's such an obvious question. Is there a way to use the W-E1 adapter and still use the camera onboard settings? The reason I'm asking is that I wanted to use this card to tether the camera to a monitor facing my subject for their view as I captured the images. If this cannot be done, then maybe there's a hack somewhere that prevents the adapter from locking onboard controls? Thanks in advance.

Rich Valentine


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 14, 2017)

scubaraven said:


> Without starting another thread, I thought I would ask this one here. Sorry if this has already been answered, as I am sure it has being that it's such an obvious question. Is there a way to use the W-E1 adapter and still use the camera onboard settings? The reason I'm asking is that I wanted to use this card to tether the camera to a monitor facing my subject for their view as I captured the images. If this cannot be done, then maybe there's a hack somewhere that prevents the adapter from locking onboard controls? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Rich Valentine



Tethering as discussed here is remote control of the camera via the USB port. The Wi-fi takes over and use of USB to control it is not possible.

Viewing the image via HDMI on a monitor does not involve control of the camera.

You can attach a monitor and control the camera directly, just not by USB i a W-E1 is installed.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 14, 2017)

FWIW, the reason for the limitation is almost certainly that nobody wanted to have to solve the (possibly highly nontrivial) problem of being connected to two devices at the same time, both of which might want to control the camera.


----------



## tr573 (Sep 15, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> FWIW, the reason for the limitation is almost certainly that nobody wanted to have to solve the (possibly highly nontrivial) problem of being connected to two devices at the same time, both of which might want to control the camera.



Except it happens even if the wifi is turned off. And there's no possibility of it controlling the camera. Stupid stupid stupid


----------

